# [KVM] full-screen mode ne fonctionne pas (résolu)

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Salut à tous,

Le titre est assez explicite.

Lorsque je tente de passer en mode plein écran (ctrl-alt-f ou dans les options de lancement de la VM) le process de lancement de la VM est killé.

ex de commande :

```

 kvm -hda /path/to/debian.img -boot c -m 512 -net nic,macaddr=52:54:00:12:34:50 -net tap,ifname=qtap0,script=no,downscript=no -daemonize -vga std -full-screen
```

La machine se lance correctement mais lors du passage à xorg, la fenêtre se ferme. Même comportement à partir de xorg en tapant ctrl-alt-f.

Quelles infos puis-je vous apporter pour m'aider à diagnostiquer le problème ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # uname -a
> 
> Linux mamachine 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 #5 SMP Sun Sep 20 00:15:14 CEST 2009 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

 

 *Quote:*   

> app-emulation/kvm
> 
>       Latest version available: 88-r1
> 
>       Latest version installed: 88-r1
> ...

 

Mes recherches n'ont rien donner. Peut-on obtenir des logs de la part de kvm?

Bref je débute dans cet outil de virtualisation fort interessant.

Merci encore.Last edited by KageBunshinNoGentoo on Fri Sep 25, 2009 6:27 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kwenspc

Vires -daemonize -vga std et essais en ajoutant -full-screen

Tu peux essayer aussi avec -S, ça va blaquer la VM avant de booter, et tapes sur 'c' pour booter.

Tu peux te mettre dans une console virtuelle qemu (l'outil kvm est en fait un fork qemu) avec ctrl-alt-1 (ou 2? je sais plus). À partir de là tu devrais avoir acces à des commandes internes à qemu. Y en a peut être pour avoir plus de dump de ce qui se passe.

As tu installés kvm avec le flag sdl? c'est grâce à cette lib qu'il peut créer une fenetre, et passer en mode fullscreen etc...)

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Salut kwenspc,

J'ai fait une petite erreur dans le descriptif de mon problème, la commande que j'avais tapé contenait bien l'option  -full-screen. (Descriptif corrigé)

Après vérification, le fait de coupler les options -vga std et -full-screen provoque l'erreur.

J'ai tenté avec -full-screen (sans -vga std), la résolution est pourrie mais le mode plein écran fonctionne.

Avec -vga std (sans full-screen), bonne résolution mais impossibilité de passer en mode plein écran.

La résolution configurée sur ma machine hôte est 1680x1050. Est-ce une résolution trop élevé ?

Cordialement,

----------

## kwenspc

 *KageBunshinNoGentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La résolution configurée sur ma machine hôte est 1680x1050. Est-ce une résolution trop élevé ?
> 
> 

 

La résolution tu la règle dans l'OS de la VM  :Wink:  La résolution de la vm va s'adapter. (et donc en plein écran tu auras une meilleur résolution)

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Matinal kwenspc  :Smile: 

800x600 est la résolution maximale sur la VM avec l'option -full-screen.

-vga std permet d'utiliser la résolution de l'écran.

Dans le man de kvm; il semble qu'il n'y ai pas d'options pour configurer la résolution de la VM.

Je continue les recherches,

----------

## kwenspc

 *KageBunshinNoGentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 800x600 est la résolution maximale sur la VM avec l'option -full-screen.
> 
> -vga std permet d'utiliser la résolution de l'écran.
> ...

 

oO 

Jamais eu ce soucis. Avec une vm win je passe en en 1280 en largeur sans pb, et un ptit ctrl+f pour être en plein écran.

T'as essayé sans -full-screen et -vga std (d'ailleurs pour cette dernière option il me semble que c'est de toute manière mis par défaut)

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Je n'ai pas encore testé avec une machine Win. Vais faire ca aussi.

Oui j'ai essayé sans -full-screen et -vga std (ce n'est pas l'option par défaut):

La machine démarre correctement, même résolution que mon hôte. Dès que je passe en mode plein écran, bye ma VM.

Il s'agit d'une Deb.

En fait ce n'est pas un problème très important sur linux mais par curiosité je souhaite résoudre ce problème.

----------

## kwenspc

ah oui c'est la cirrus la défaut.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut

Je ne pensais pas dépasser les 1024x768, c'est que j'avais écris dans le topic sur qemu .... mais j'ai fais quelques test avec le pilote vesa dans la vm et l'option  -vga std  au boot ( en lisant correctement la rôle de cette option   :Very Happy:  ...) , et je suis arrivé au 1680x1050 (même 1920x1200) et ctrl+alt+f pour passer en mode plein écran. ( D'ailleurs, je vais corriger  le topic sur qemu).

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Salut man in the hill,

J'ai fait une recherche sur le forum, je n'ai malheuseument pas trouvé ton topic. je m'y suis peut être mal pris...

tiens moi au courant sur la modification de celui-ci.

merci

----------

## man in the hill

 *KageBunshinNoGentoo wrote:*   

> Salut man in the hill,
> 
> J'ai fait une recherche sur le forum, je n'ai malheuseument pas trouvé ton topic. je m'y suis peut être mal pris...
> 
> tiens moi au courant sur la modification de celui-ci.
> ...

 

ICI

voici un morceau de xorg.conf que tu peux mettre dans ta vm sous debian:

```
Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen"        # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "vesa"

        #Driver       "cirrus"

        VendorName  "Unknown Vendor"

        BoardName   "Unknown Board"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

                Modes   "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes   "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Petit problème résolu grâce à vous  :Smile: 

Effectivement en choisissant le pilote vesa à la place de cirrus tout fonctionne correctement.

- Le passage au mode plein écran à partir d'une fenêtre (CTRL + ALT +f)

- En spécifiant le mode plein écran au lancement de la machine

```
kvm -hda /path/to/debian.img -boot c -m 512 -net nic,macaddr=52:54:00:12:34:50 -net tap,ifname=qtap0,script=no,downscript=no -daemonize -vga std -full-screen
```

.

Comme me l'a indiqué man in the hill, voici mon /etc/X11/xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "InputDevice"
> 
>         Identifier      "Generic Keyboard"
> ...

 

Merci à vous 2.

A bientôt

----------

